# Thank You



## kevinmac (May 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for all that responded to my dilema. I thought and now know that I need more truck, which is fine by me I have eleven months left on the lease for the Honda. I will keep the travelling to a minimum until I get a bigger truck and hopefully GM and Chrysler will still be giving good pricing at that time. Not that I want to see them fail, just want them not to take off like a rocket until I buy one. Does anybody pull with a toyota tundra V8? wonder what its like, other than expensive that is. Again thanks for the welocomes and the responses, I can see I am going to like this site and the people in it.

Good thing I got the extended warranty !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Travle safe and enjoy!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

There are quite a few that have tundras and will let u know how great they are. Also if u do a search on tow vehicles or tundra, there has been quite a bit of info about the tundra. U could also pm wolfwood and im sure they would be glad to help u out


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No problem, that's what we are here for.









What, no mention of Ford?


















Seriously, any of the 1/2 tons should be able to pull it, but please run the weights before you buy the new one.... There's lots of little things that can really reduce payload or towing capacity. We've had members with trucks that at first seemed the same as everyone elses, but due to wheels, options, etc. they had VERY low real tow capacity!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My bestest buddy Judi (Wolfwood) is a RABID Toyota lover and has the Tundra.

(Send her a PM)

They have towed there Roo to Canada, Out west, down south. I try and try to give her trash about her Toyota...but it just doesn't work. As long as you're within your weights, I think you'd be happy with that truck.
Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> My bestest buddy Judi (Wolfwood) is a RABID Toyota lover and has the Tundra.
> 
> (Send her a PM)
> 
> ...


Could be 'cuz I've saved your &^% a few times USING that Tundra.

Ok. The secret is out. I kinda like my Tundra! If you'll search Tundra on-line here, you'll find my review. Yup - technically its a "1/2 ton" .... that's it's payload capacity. But the REST of the truck, which, after all, is what's really critical when TOWING, is far more than what other 1/2 tons are equipped with. I must have missed what you are towing .... but we pull a 28krs and, as Egregg stated, have taken it all over the place - including into, up, & down the grades of the Teton, Yellowstone, & Big Horn Mtns. Feel free to PM me if you have any Tundra questions!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> My bestest buddy Judi (Wolfwood) is a RABID Toyota lover and has the Tundra.
> 
> (Send her a PM)
> 
> ...


Could be 'cuz I've saved your &^% a few times USING that Tundra.

Ok. The secret is out. I kinda like my Tundra! If you'll search Tundra on-line here, you'll find my review. Yup - technically its a "1/2 ton" .... that's it's payload capacity. But the REST of the truck, which, after all, is what's really critical when TOWING, is far more than what other 1/2 tons are equipped with. I must have missed what you are towing .... but we pull a 28krs and, as Egregg stated, have taken it all over the place - including into, up, & down the grades of the Teton, Yellowstone, & Big Horn Mtns. Feel free to PM me if you have any Tundra questions!
[/quote]

OH here we go!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> My bestest buddy Judi (Wolfwood) is a RABID Toyota lover and has the Tundra.
> 
> (Send her a PM)
> 
> ...


Could be 'cuz I've saved your &^% a few times USING that Tundra.

Ok. The secret is out. I kinda like my Tundra! If you'll search Tundra on-line here, you'll find my review. Yup - technically its a "1/2 ton" .... that's it's payload capacity. But the REST of the truck, which, after all, is what's really critical when TOWING, is far more than what other 1/2 tons are equipped with. I must have missed what you are towing .... but we pull a 28krs and, as Egregg stated, have taken it all over the place - including into, up, & down the grades of the Teton, Yellowstone, & Big Horn Mtns. Feel free to PM me if you have any Tundra questions!
[/quote]

OH here we go!!
[/quote]

Hey Eric. My trailer is currently stuck in the mud at our campground. I almost buried the Super Duty (in 4WD) just trying to get to the trailer. Any chance we could get Wolfie to pull it out for me?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Hey Eric. My trailer is currently stuck in the mud at our campground. I almost buried the Super Duty (in 4WD) just trying to get to the trailer. Any chance we could get Wolfie to pull it out for me?


ROFLMAO!!!!

I think I'll add this to the Tundra's nose...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> My bestest buddy Judi (Wolfwood) is a RABID Toyota lover and has the Tundra.
> 
> (Send her a PM)
> 
> ...


Could be 'cuz I've saved your &^% a few times USING that Tundra.

Ok. The secret is out. I kinda like my Tundra! If you'll search Tundra on-line here, you'll find my review. Yup - technically its a "1/2 ton" .... that's it's payload capacity. But the REST of the truck, which, after all, is what's really critical when TOWING, is far more than what other 1/2 tons are equipped with. I must have missed what you are towing .... but we pull a 28krs and, as Egregg stated, have taken it all over the place - including into, up, & down the grades of the Teton, Yellowstone, & Big Horn Mtns. Feel free to PM me if you have any Tundra questions!
[/quote]

OH here we go!!
[/quote]

Hey Eric. My trailer is currently stuck in the mud at our campground. I almost buried the Super Duty (in 4WD) just trying to get to the trailer. Any chance we could get Wolfie to pull it out for me?








[/quote]


Oh OH! OOOOOHHHH!! No you Didn't!!

That's so wrong!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just dont let a mouse get near it...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Just dont let a mouse get near it...


Hey, Hollywood...could you help me carry this VERY HEAVY Stinger?

Oops ... it slipped


----------



## TexasOutbackers (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=25138&hl=

Check out my Tundra. I love it and will buy another.


----------



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

I pull a 2010 210rs with a 2007 Tundra with the 5.7liter engine and tow package. Needless to say it tows great and the price is LOWER than the domestics when it comes to option per option and rebates. This was also documented in one of the recent comparisons in the big magazines. I initially was leaning toward the GMC but couldn't afford/justify it after looking at the Tundra.


----------

